# G3 problem



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a problem with the G3.Following the manual I hooked up the Decoder to a Tenergy Li-Ion 18650 14.8V 4400mAh battery and the motor on the Bachmann Connie, making sure of the correct polarity.

The green led on the board comes on and the red when the T5000 is also on and the motor runs fine.But on the under side of the G3 there is a small resister (R2) and it gets very hot - too hot to touch.


This can't be normal. Any suggestions as a don't know what to do now.





Regards


Martin


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Call Airwire? Why isn't that always the first thing you would do?


----------



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow

That's the first thing I did, was to send Airwire and the dealer a email.But it is the weekend and was just asking here if anyone has had a similar problem.

Regards
Martin


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bigreds on 09 Mar 2013 11:43 PM 
Wow

That's the first thing I did, was to send Airwire and the dealer a email.But it is the weekend and was just asking here if anyone has had a similar problem.

Regards
Martin
I have received emails from Al on a weekend regarding "problems". You might yet get an answer this weekend.









Better yet, why not go over to the Airwire Forum. Lots of top people there specializing in Airwire.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AirWire/


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By bigreds on 09 Mar 2013 11:43 PM 
Wow

That's the first thing I did, was to send Airwire and the dealer a email.But it is the weekend and was just asking here if anyone has had a similar problem.

Regards
Martin

Sorry Martin. You did the right thing (you just didn't mention it).

I am a little sensitive to this. Especially electronics. It is only fair to the manufacture to give them the first opportunity to respond to and help you with a problem. Not only is it the best resource for a quick solution, but if you get it resolved, you can then post about the excellent service you got. If you don't get service, you can and should certainly post that too. I just hate to see the anyone get bad press without even knowing about the problem.

Now in the case of many non-electronics manufactures in this hobby, you might be waiting until Christmas for any kind of a response. Which is sad. But I am sure Airwire will take care of you. (End of lecture - didn't mean to offend you).


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Martin, how long does it take for the resistor to get hot? I just installed a G3 in my 2-8-0 a few days ago, so I will check mine tonight to see if it does the same thing. (Note that mine has Barry's new motor and gearbox, so it may not be "exactly" the same as yours.) I didn't notice anything out of sorts with mine, but I didn't go feeling around, either. None-the-less, it ran for the 20 minutes or so I was testing it on the workbench to fine-tune the motor control. I'm also driving a Phoenix PB9 with it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

The board starts to heat up immediately in the area by the large capacitor. This is with no motor or any other items hooked up. Just the 2 input wires. The green light is on and the red led flashing. When I turn on the T5000 the red goes solid. But after 10 or so seconds it starts to fade and goes out.
The black chip gets too hot to touch.After I power off and it cools and then power back up the same cycle happens


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Definitely something weird with the board, then. I ran mine for 10 minutes tonight and checked the board--very cool to the touch. Sorry I don't have better news. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just make sure that the leads to large cap. are not touching anything real close there 
let use know what you find out. 
Dick


----------



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Airwires customer service is first class. They said send the board back to them and they will ship out a new one. I will ship the faulty one back to them.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent !


----------

